# Rolf Richter dead? Please confirm.



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting confused messages about Rolf Richter having been killed last night in an auto wreck in Germany.

Confirmation or refutation required, please.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I just read on www.LSOL.com that they have confirmed it.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't mean to offend, but three UNNAMED sources is not a confirmation.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't say it was confirmed. I said LSOL has confirmed it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

One version has him hitting a trailer rig on the autobahn and dying in the resultant wreck... 

Translation - 'About 10:00 PM German time, on Friday evening (9/25), Rolf Richter was driving on the autobahn and was involved in a traffic collision with a large tractor trailer rig. He was killed in this accident.' 

If true, very sad. His daughter also died in a traffic accident, after being hit by a car on her way to school a few years back. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear All,

Please see this post that is posted on the LGB Family Forum by David Buffington.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LGBFamily/message/7124

Quote;

Re: Rolf Richter 

Dear LGB Friends,

We have received confirmation from a family attorney that Rolf Richter has died.

The details remain unclear, but as noted here earlier, preliminary reports are
that his death occurred in a traffic accident.

For a family that has suffered many tragedies in the past few years, this is a
horrible blow, and I know I will have the family in my thoughts and prayers.

Yours,
Dave




Sad, very sad. My condolences to Wolfgang and his family.
Ken Fillar


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY sorry to hear this sad news! I had frequent contact with Rolf back when I worked with Greenberg Publishing Company. I, too, would like to express my sincere condolences to Wolfgang and the entire Richter family.


----------

